# emerge gtkterm fallisce

## Giambo

Prima di creare un BUG-report, volevo chiedere se qualcuno di voi puo' dirmi se ha il medesimo problema o se e' un problema conosciuto:

```

serie.c: In function `Config_port':

serie.c:297: error: `CRTSCTS' undeclared (first use in this function)

serie.c:297: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

serie.c:297: error: for each function it appears in.)

distcc[12319] ERROR: compile serie.c on 192.168.1.59 failed

make[2]: *** [serie.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtkterm-0.99.4/work/gtkterm-0.99.4/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtkterm-0.99.4/work/gtkterm-0.99.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/gtkterm-0.99.4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 19, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Grazie  :Wink:  !

----------

## GiRa

 *Giambo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
> ...

 

Tra l'altro non hai detto nemmeno architettura e profilo.

----------

## Giambo

 *GiRa wrote:*   

>  *Giambo wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
> ...

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

```

Portage 2.0.51.22-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.5-r0, 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.12

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

ccache version 2.3 [disabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.10

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -msse2"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -msse2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distcc distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ http://www.gigaload.org/gentoo.org/"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups curl divx4linux dvd emboss encode esd fam flac foomaticdb gd gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 imagemagick imlib java jikes jpeg junit kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx mmx2 mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline samba scanner sdl slang spell ssl svga tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis wifi xine xml2 xmms xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS

```

Sono convinto che sia una "cazzatella" (Non trova qualche header), ma non so' da che parte cominciare ... Del resto non vorrei creare un BUG-report per niente, sono sviluppatore e so' cosa vuol dire quado l'utonto^W^W il cliente inserisce un BUG "inutile"  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## gutter

Usi distcc? Se si prova a disattivarlo.

----------

## Giambo

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Usi distcc? Se si prova a disattivarlo.

 

Ho provato (E' stata la prima cosa  :Smile: ), ma non e' cambiato nulla  :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

Da questo errore:

```
distcc[12319] ERROR: compile serie.c on 192.168.1.59 failed 
```

direi proprio il contrario  :Confused: 

----------

## Giambo

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Da questo errore:
> 
> ```
> distcc[12319] ERROR: compile serie.c on 192.168.1.59 failed 
> ```
> ...

 

Uh, si, nel senso che l'ho disattivato e ho riprovato, ma l'errore persiste  :Sad: 

```

serie.c: In function `Config_port':

serie.c:297: error: `CRTSCTS' undeclared (first use in this function)

serie.c:297: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

serie.c:297: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [serie.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtkterm-0.99.4/work/gtkterm-0.99.4/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtkterm-0.99.4/work/gtkterm-0.99.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/gtkterm-0.99.4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 19, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

deimos ~ # grep FEATURES /etc/make.conf

#FEATURES="distcc ccache"

#FEATURES="ccache"

#FEATURES="distcc"

```

----------

## gutter

Almeno ora siamo sicuri che il problema non sia in distcc  :Smile: 

Hai provato a cercare su bugs.gentoo.org se qualcuno ha avuto un problema analogo?

----------

## Giambo

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai provato a cercare su bugs.gentoo.org se qualcuno ha avuto un problema analogo?
> 
> 

 

Ho fatto una ricerca per gtkterm e non ho trovato nulla.

Ora provo ancora a fare un sync e riemergere, se non funziona mi sa' che il BUG lo compilo. Se poi mi coprono di insulti cambiero' nickname  :Mr. Green: 

EDIT: Creato il BUG, e beccato il "cazziatone"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ------- Additional Comments From carlo@gentoo.org  2005-07-19 11:55 PDT -------
> 
> Not a blocker and not a kde bug. Please don't assign bugs, if you don't know to
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## gutter

Sarebbe gradito che postassi anche il link al bug report  :Wink: 

----------

## Giambo

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Sarebbe gradito che postassi anche il link al bug report 

 

 :Embarassed: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99556

----------

